# Guy Fieri banners?



## pacanis (May 10, 2014)

The past couple days I've had huge banner ads showing Guy Fieri across the top and down the sides of my screen.
Any chance I can get those replaced with Giada De Laurentiis?* *


----------



## Addie (May 10, 2014)

Go to the FN site. Look up all of Giada's recipes. Stay at her site for a while. I promise you a new banner will appear. Big brother is watching you.


----------



## cave76 (May 10, 2014)

AdBlock may be your friend.


----------



## Kayelle (May 10, 2014)

Pac. When my younger son moved back in for a while I'd see him watching Giada cooking. It took me a while to realize his interest wasn't in cooking but in the view of her whisking something in her low top.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 10, 2014)

No one ever pays attention when I whisk anything with my low top.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 10, 2014)

larry_stewart said:


> No one ever pays attention when I whisk anything with my low top.




  Post a video, we'll watch!

I remember when Giada criticized a contestant in a FN food contest she was helping to judge for exposing too much cleavage.


----------



## CarolPa (May 10, 2014)

DH says that Giada De Laurentis is no cook....because she's not fat.  He  says she doesn't even eat what she cooks. When he sees  Ina Garten or Anne Burrell he says "Now there's a cook!"  If his  reasoning was correct, I would be the best cook on the block!  LOL


----------



## pacanis (May 10, 2014)

Hey, no more Guy!
After that db error today he disappeared.
Cool. He was shrinking the DC page.
Not that Giada wouldn't have either...


----------



## GotGarlic (May 10, 2014)

My in-laws named one of their dogs Giada. FIL is enamored with her, too.


----------



## Andy M. (May 10, 2014)

I watched Giada's show for the cooking and the view.  I have made a few of her recipes and they turned out great.  Beats looking at Emeril.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 10, 2014)

She does have good recipes and I actually prefer to watch her rather than Emeril. He yells too much ;-)


----------



## Oldvine (May 10, 2014)

The only time I notice ad banners is when some one says they are happening.  Then I look around and might see one. I have the borders of my Window narrowed to the edge of the posts.


----------



## cave76 (May 10, 2014)

Oldvine said:


> The only time I notice ad banners is when some one says they are happening.  Then I look around and might see one. I have the borders of my Window narrowed to the edge of the posts.



That's a really good way to avoid them!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 10, 2014)

Himself installed AdBlock Plus about a month ago. Now it's "ads? What ads?" I still have a right-hand column but all that is listed there now are the threads with current activity. I'll click from that column if I see something interesting rather than going back to the home page.


----------



## Rocklobster (May 11, 2014)

Now I gotta Google Giada De Laurentis.


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> Now I gotta Google Giada De Laurentis.




Food Network's cover girl.


----------



## pacanis (May 11, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> Now I gotta Google Giada De Laurentis.


 
Have fun!


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 12, 2014)

I cannot remember the last time I saw an ad on any forum. APB - Poof, no more ads.
Giada is overrated BTW.
She not all that good a chef either.  Is she a trained chef?

I mean I like her, and she is pretty and all.  But I have not watched food network or any food shows in years.  There was a time when thats all I watched.


----------



## Andy M. (May 12, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> I cannot remember the last time I saw an ad on any forum. APB - Poof, no more ads.
> Giada is overrated BTW.
> She not all that good a chef either.  Is she a trained chef?
> 
> I mean I like her, and she is pretty and all.  But I have not watched food network or any food shows in years.  There was a time when thats all I watched.



She has professional training and some work experience.  I don't know if she's ever run a kitchen.  

Overrated?  You have to be highly rated to the point you don't deserve it to be overrated.  I don't think she has ever been very highly regarded.

As I said earlier, I've tried a few of her recipes and found them excellent.  But that's true of several FN personalities.


----------



## Addie (May 12, 2014)

I remember when she first came on the FN. She would always refer to what she made at home. Was she married? Did she have kids? Who was she cooking for 'at home'? It was finally revealed that she had a husband. 

It seem FN used her cleavage to draw in the male audience. And they were afraid they would lose that if the husband was revealed. Even though they  had that little piece of cloth at the bottom of her cleavage, there was enough left to make it interesting to her audience.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 12, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> I cannot remember the last time I saw an ad on any forum. APB - Poof, no more ads.
> Giada is overrated BTW.
> She not all that good a chef either.  Is she a trained chef?
> 
> I mean I like her, and she is pretty and all.  But I have not watched food network or any food shows in years.  There was a time when thats all I watched.



She trained as a chef at Le Cordon Bleu in Paris and worked as a chef and caterer before being recruited by Food Network; her show has won several Daytime Emmys. I don't think she has the most engaging personality, but I like many of her recipes. 

If you haven't watched her show in many years (if ever), why do you say she's overrated?


----------



## GotGarlic (May 12, 2014)

Addie said:


> I remember when she first came on the FN. She would always refer to what she made at home. Was she married? Did she have kids? Who was she cooking for 'at home'? It was finally revealed that she had a husband.
> 
> It seem FN used her cleavage to draw in the male audience. And they were afraid they would lose that if the husband was revealed. Even though they  had that little piece of cloth at the bottom of her cleavage, there was enough left to make it interesting to her audience.



She cooked with her family when she was growing up and spent time in the restaurant her grandfather owned. 

I don't think Food Network told her how to dress. She spent her early years in Rome, Italy, and Los Angeles, which are much less conservative than most the United States.


----------



## Kayelle (May 12, 2014)

Hey if she can draw an otherwise uninterested audience of young men into the kitchen, I say whisk away Giada !!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 13, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Hey if she can draw an otherwise uninterested audience of young men into the kitchen, I say whisk away Giada !!



+1


----------

